# FATMAN



## BUSTYOA$$

[TO THE FAMILY,I CAN SPEAK FOR ALL U HAVE OUR DEEPEST SINCERE.AND MAY GOD BLESS YOUR HOME WIT ANGELS OF HEAVEN AS IF FAT MAN WERE THERE :angel: :angel: :angel: FATMAN.R.I.P STRICLY BIG BODY'S :angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Rich

rip


----------



## MUFASA

WTF????....THATS THE HOMIE...............WHAT HAPPENED..............????

SOMEONE PM ME PLEASE.........!!........LEMME KNOW WHAT HAPPENED....


----------



## PAPER CHASER

*I SEND MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCE'S TO HIS WIFE , FAMILY , &
FELLOW MEMBERS . I CAN TRULY & HONESTLY SAY HE WILL B 
MISSED . I MET HIM SEVERAL YEARS AGO ON THE SHAW & HE 
WAS ALWAY'S 1 OF THE KOOLEST MOST RESPECTFUL HOMIE'S
OUT @ EVERY SPOT TO CHILL WITH . HE WILL B IN MINE & MY 
FAMILY'S PRAYERS . MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: 
................................................................RESPECTFULLY YOURS TRULY
.....................................................................ANGELO *


----------



## MUFASA

forget it.......i just heard what happened.................RIP.........

IF SOMEONE CAN LET ME KNOW OF FUNERAL SERVICES, I WILL BE THERE.......THANK YOU.........

AND TO THE FAMILY, IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. HE WAS ONE OF THE MOST REAL PEOPLE ON THE SHAW.......AND OFF..........MY CONDOLENCES.


----------



## 509Rider

RIP  What happened?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 31 2008, 08:47 PM~10303054
> *I SEND MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCE'S TO HIS WIFE , FAMILY , &
> FELLOW MEMBERS . I CAN TRULY & HONESTLY SAY HE WILL B
> MISSED . I MET HIM SEVERAL YEARS AGO ON THE SHAW & HE
> WAS ALWAY'S 1 OF THE KOOLEST MOST RESPECTFUL HOMIE'S
> OUT @ EVERY SPOT TO CHILL WITH . HE WILL B IN MINE & MY
> FAMILY'S PRAYERS . MAY HE REST IN PEACE  :angel:
> ................................................................RESPECTFULLY YOURS TRULY
> .....................................................................ANGELO
> *



x2 man i seen him around and finally met him on the shaw talking with ang like 2weeks ago....good man ...r.i.p
:angel:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

:angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## ricndaregal

dam my condolences go out to his family on behalf of me and my club, real cool ass fella, i didnt personally know him but i've came across him more then a couple of times out on the shaw or at picnics. always showed us love. r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## MI 71

damn my condolences go out to the family, he was a very good homie meet him a couple of years ago and was very cool with everyone


----------



## hot wheels

One of the coolest person you could have ever known!!! he will definately be missed!!! RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!! We will surely miss you!!! Please post up any Funeral arrangements or anytype of services!!
:angel: :angel: RIP FATMAN!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

AW MAN! WOW  I USED TO SEE HIM ON CALI SWANGIN. MATTER FACT, ON SUNDAY DRIVER HE SERVED THE DUDE THAT HAD ON THE DURBY. PUNCHY WAS LIKE _"DON'T GET MAD, THE FAT MAN WON..."_ SEEMED LIKE A REAL COOL DUDE. MY CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY.


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

I met him several years ago, a real cool person. Last time we talked was at Long Beach on New Years Day.

May he RIDE IN PEACE.

Condolences to his family and his carclub brothers.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:angel: :angel: :tears: :angel: :angel: THE LOWRIDING FAMILY WILL TRUELY MISS HIM :angel:


----------



## chevy_boy

RIP FATMAN OUR PRAYERS IS WITH THE FAMILY ~ FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY~ :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## allbusiness

RIP...... :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2008, 11:01 AM~10306168
> *AW MAN!  WOW  I USED TO SEE HIM ON CALI SWANGIN.  MATTER FACT, ON SUNDAY DRIVER HE SERVED THE DUDE THAT HAD ON THE DURBY.  PUNCHY WAS LIKE "DON'T GET MAD, THE FAT MAN WON..."  SEEMED LIKE A REAL COOL DUDE.  MY CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY.
> *


SORRY IF I'M REFERING TO THE WRONG PERSON


----------



## shrekinacutty

R.I.P


----------



## E

R.I.P


----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 2 2008, 07:54 AM~10314968
> *RIP
> *


 WE ALL ARE GOING TO MIS THE FAT MAN...


----------



## koolaid365

RIP KOOLAID


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2

RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

RIP


----------



## LattaDee

Right now Mr. Buck at The Spizzle.com is broadcasting live and he is dedicating his show to Fatman. Check it out and show your love and support to Fatmans Family and his Car Club members.


----------



## LattaDee

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 1 2008, 04:40 PM~10310010
> *RIP FATMAN OUR PRAYERS IS WITH THE FAMILY ~ FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY~  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mr. Buck from the NLRA is dedicating his live broadcast to FATMAN AND HIS FAMILY RIGHT NOW @ thespizzle.com. Show your love and support to the memory of FATMAN.


----------



## LattaDee

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 31 2008, 08:56 PM~10303145
> *forget it.......i just heard what happened.................RIP.........
> 
> IF SOMEONE CAN LET ME KNOW OF FUNERAL SERVICES, I WILL BE THERE.......THANK YOU.........
> 
> AND TO THE FAMILY, IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. HE WAS ONE OF THE MOST REAL PEOPLE ON THE SHAW.......AND OFF..........MY CONDOLENCES.
> *


They are gonna have a car wash for Fatman this saturday. Location will be at The Trojan Car Wash - 2302 E. Pacific Coast Hwy Long Beach (Cherry & PCH)
Contact Mr. Buck @ [email protected] for more info regarding car wash and Funeral services.

Mr. Buck is dedicating tonights Spizzle broadcast to Fatman. Log on to thespizzle.com from 6pm til 9pm tonight. (pacific standard time)


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:tears: OUR PRAYERS GO OUT 2 "FATMANS" FAMILY!! HE WILL TRUELY BE MISSED BY DA ENTIRE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT!! FATMAN WAS A VERY VERY POLITE & RESPECTFULL NICE VATO!! NEVER SEEN FATMAN ANGRY! "STRICKLY BIG BODYS CC MEMBERS KEEP HIS CLUB GOING! MAY U RIDE IN PEACE BRO!! MUCH LOVE RESPECT.....ADAM & DA "TOGETHER FAMILY"


----------



## low350

:angel:


----------



## Frogg

ive known fatman for a few years and he a real cool dude. id see him every few months and he'd always ask how my wife was and make sure i was cool. RIP


----------



## 80 olds

My condolences to FATMAN's Family :angel: :angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE and continue to RIDE in Heaven....


----------



## 80 olds

My condolences to FATMAN's Family :angel: :angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE and continue to RIDE in Heaven....


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by LattaDee_@Apr 2 2008, 07:13 PM~10320359
> *They are gonna have a car wash for Fatman this saturday.  Location will be at The Trojan Car Wash - 2302 E. Pacific Coast Hwy  Long Beach (Cherry & PCH)
> Contact Mr. Buck @ [email protected] for more info regarding car wash and Funeral services.
> 
> Mr. Buck is dedicating tonights Spizzle broadcast to Fatman.  Log on to thespizzle.com from 6pm til 9pm tonight. (pacific standard time)
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE INFO....................I WILL BE THERE


----------



## Big nene 1

Does anybody have pictures of him?trying to picture him but I can't remember him.RIP.


----------



## cali rydah

R.I.P.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 2 2008, 10:52 PM~10322640
> *Does anybody have pictures of him?trying to picture him but I can't remember him.RIP.
> *


PICTURE IS POSTED ABOVE...........HES THE 3RD IN THE PIC


----------



## BigPoppa

RIP 

any pics of his ride?


----------



## boricua619`

RIP, one of the coolest guy i met.


----------



## Big nene 1

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 2 2008, 11:53 PM~10322651
> *PICTURE IS POSTED ABOVE...........HES THE 3RD IN THE PIC
> *


 :uh: i remember him now.was a goog person.


----------



## 187PURE

SORRY I CONFUSED HIM WITH SOMEONE ELSE EARLIER


----------



## MUFASA

:angel:


----------



## Duce'sWild

I met him one time at the costa mesa show,awsome man to kick it with.Him and the club showed us love.He will be missed.Our hearts and prayers our with his family,friends and club members.R.I.P FatMan :angel:


----------



## chevy_boy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402283

FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS...... :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

R.I.P. BIG HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## bigjose

Damn thats messed up Fat Man was always lookin out for every one and had much love from every







one no matter who or what you were thats the homie for ever on behalf of my wife Jeannie n me "Big Jose" and all the homies from the club "Limited" we give our condolences to the family and to every one who didnt know Fat Man that was a true Rider and homie he'll be missed.


----------



## DenaLove

What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path. I remember the day I met Fat Man (& Big Ed). I was crusing thru elesian park and he stoped me and ask where i got my big body. So I pulled over and we talked. Now at the time he had that silver 80's 2 door Fleetwood. I told him that I picked mine up at a dealership in Long Beach. 5 or 6 months later he went to the same dealership and bought that midnight blue big body. Two days after that Big Ed bought his. My heart goes out to Darlene and his children. You be easy big homie and I'll see ya, when I see ya. I LOVE YOU FAT MAN!!!! 

I dedicate this song to you Fat Man.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Apr 5 2008, 01:43 AM~10340098
> *What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path. I remember the day I met Fat Man (& Big Ed). I was crusing thru elesian park and he stoped me and ask where i got my big body. So I pulled over and we talked. Now at the time he had that silver 80's 2 door Fleetwood. I told him that I picked mine up at a dealership in Long Beach. 5 or 6 months later he went to the same dealership and bought that midnight blue big body. Two days after that Big Ed bought his. My heart goes out to Darlene and his children. You be easy big homie and I'll see ya, when I see ya. I LOVE YOU FAT MAN!!!!
> 
> I dedicate this song to you Fat Man.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=erZmWwDKwrU    :tears:
> *


REAL


----------



## DenaLove

TO THE TOP FOR THE FAT MAN. LITERALLY! :tears: :angel:


----------



## DenaLove

ttt


----------



## Duce'sWild

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Apr 4 2008, 11:43 PM~10340098
> *What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path. I remember the day I met Fat Man (& Big Ed). I was crusing thru elesian park and he stoped me and ask where i got my big body. So I pulled over and we talked. Now at the time he had that silver 80's 2 door Fleetwood. I told him that I picked mine up at a dealership in Long Beach. 5 or 6 months later he went to the same dealership and bought that midnight blue big body. Two days after that Big Ed bought his. My heart goes out to Darlene and his children. You be easy big homie and I'll see ya, when I see ya. I LOVE YOU FAT MAN!!!!
> 
> I dedicate this song to you Fat Man.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=erZmWwDKwrU    :tears:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## hot wheels

TTT!! RIP FATMAN!! Atrue friend & rider!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## burgundy90

may you rest in peace FATMAN from the ISLANDERS family.


----------



## MUFASA

TTT


----------



## SCLA

damn,,,i just saw him drivin his big body like 2 weeks ago i think over there at that lil cruise night on tuesdays on crenshaw and century at the home depot. i remember i met him once at one of the layitlow picnics and he was talkin to us like he had known us for years, showed me pics of his old 78 caddy, showed me his big body,,cool ass person,,damn that sucks RIP :angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

Sorry, I could not get picture to show.

MEMORIAL SERVICES FOR MYFORD "FAT-MAN" JENKINS

SIMPSON`S FAMILY MORTUARY 
3443 W. MANCHESTER BLVD
INGLEWOOD,CA 90305

REPAST: HARBOR PARK


DATE: FRIDAY APRIL 11, 2008 
TIME: 11:00 A.M.



VIEWING: THURSDAY APRIL 10, 2008
3:00 P.M. UNTIL 8:00 P.M.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Apr 7 2008, 07:03 AM~10353476
> *<a href="http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z50/JGLEZ78/?action=view&current=MJ.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i195.photobucket....
> 
> This is the info for "FATMAN`S" services.
> *


let me fix that for you homie


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

Thank you


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Apr 5 2008, 05:43 AM~10340098
> *What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path. I remember the day I met Fat Man (& Big Ed). I was crusing thru elesian park and he stoped me and ask where i got my big body. So I pulled over and we talked. Now at the time he had that silver 80's 2 door Fleetwood. I told him that I picked mine up at a dealership in Long Beach. 5 or 6 months later he went to the same dealership and bought that midnight blue big body. Two days after that Big Ed bought his. My heart goes out to Darlene and his children. You be easy big homie and I'll see ya, when I see ya. I LOVE YOU FAT MAN!!!!
> 
> I dedicate this song to you Fat Man.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=erZmWwDKwrU    :tears:
> *



very true...fatmann was one of a kind. definitely one of the nicest cats out there. always was very respectful. always welcomed me to come and kick it...was willing to give up his chair if you didnt have one...


----------



## DenaLove

ttt


----------



## allbusiness

Does anybody have pictures to share of his rides?


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

TTT


----------



## LosAngelesRydr




----------



## hot wheels

TTT!! FATMAN RIP BROTHER!! We will miss u!!!!!!!!! :angel: FATMAN :angel:


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## hot wheels

Yo ric dats badass homie!! FATMAN RIP!!


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 10 2008, 07:55 PM~10386462
> *Yo ric dats badass homie!! FATMAN RIP!!
> *


thas my picture in my head of him sittin at the gates of heaven just chillin uffin: me paperchaser and mi71 just got back from the viewing bout an hour ago. 

he was a real down to earth fella as the majority of us already know. my most favorite memory that always comes to mind is a time we tried to kick off our cruise night and he showed up to kick it for a minute but right before he left we were on opposite sides of the street and he yells out "STRICTLY FAMILY!! BIG UPS!!!" with the up most respect from him uffin: that shit still echoes in my ears till this day as if my mind can rewind the time and go back to that setting. 

save me a seat for when i make it up their uffin:


----------



## 509Rider

What happened to him?


----------



## 82 REGAL

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Apr 4 2008, 11:43 PM~10340098
> *What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path.*


This is true. Fatman was one of the coolest cats I've probably ever met. You will be missed by many. R.I.P.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

it was nice to see everybody out today remembering fatman...much love to everybody that showed up


----------



## JohnnieAZ

RIP from Islanders CC


----------



## mrtungring6622

RIDE IN PEACE og FATMAN from WICKED ONE CC


----------



## hot wheels

ITS BEEN A YEAR SINCE WE LOST A GOOD BROTHER IN THIS LOWRIDING FAMILY!! JUST WANTED TO SHOW HIM SUM LOVE ON HERE!! WE MISS YOU FATMAN, RIDE IN PEACE!!!! :angel: TO ALL DAT KNEW HIM IM SURE YOU WERE TOUCHED BY HIS HUMBLENESS!!! VERY COOL BROTHER!!! SO AGAIN, FATMAN, RIP, FROM HOTWHEELS N DA REST OF STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.! ONE LOVE!!


----------



## peter cruz

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all at this time :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 30 2009, 11:08 AM~13432108
> *ITS BEEN A YEAR SINCE WE LOST A GOOD BROTHER IN THIS LOWRIDING FAMILY!! JUST WANTED TO SHOW HIM SUM LOVE ON HERE!! WE MISS YOU FATMAN, RIDE IN PEACE!!!!  :angel: TO ALL DAT KNEW HIM IM SURE YOU WERE TOUCHED BY HIS HUMBLENESS!!! VERY COOL BROTHER!!! SO AGAIN, FATMAN, RIP, FROM HOTWHEELS N DA REST OF STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.! ONE LOVE!!
> *


THANKS FOR SHOWING SOME LOVE FOR FATMAN....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 30 2009, 12:34 PM~13432883
> *Our thoughts and prayers are with you all at this time :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


THANKS.


----------



## BIGDMACK

> ITS BEEN A YEAR SINCE WE LOST A GOOD BROTHER IN THIS LOWRIDING FAMILY!! JUST WANTED TO SHOW HIM SUM LOVE ON HERE!! WE MISS YOU FATMAN, RIDE IN PEACE!!!! :angel: TO ALL DAT KNEW HIM IM SURE YOU WERE TOUCHED BY HIS HUMBLENESS!!! VERY COOL BROTHER!!! SO AGAIN, FATMAN, RIP, FROM HOTWHEELS N DA REST OF STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.! ONE LOVE!!
> [/quote ONE OF THE COOLIST BROTHAS I KNOW. I MISS NOT SEEING HIM,AND THE LOVE HE HAD FOR EVERYONE- HE IS NOT FORGOTTEN AND NEVER WILL BE.
> RIP MY BROTHER- ONE LUV


----------



## Big nene 1

Hope you riding in heaven Fat man.RIP


----------



## shrekinacutty

RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 8 2008, 06:34 PM~10367505
> *Does anybody have pictures to share of his rides?
> *


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

WE ALWAYS LUV FAT-MAN HE'S GONE BUT NEVER FOGOTTEN. LOS GOD BLESS U FO KEEP-N HIS SPIRIT IN YOU HE'S NOT AGAIN I SAY FORGOTTEN I SEE HIM EVERYTIME I SEE U. THATS FROM MY SPIRIT TO YOURS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's always really sad to hear of the loss of a rider, I never got to meet him but just sitting her reading all of the posts about him I kind of feel like I just did...he sounds great and it's more than apparent that he will be truly missed. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family..god bless  

R.I.P. FATMAN


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

whats up fatman? i know you lookin down from heaven...see you when i get there


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

THANKS 2 ALL 4 STILL SHOWING LOVE 4 FATMAN.....THANKS STRETCH TO READ WHAT YOU SAID REALLY TOUCHED ME AND I THANK YOU FOR THAT IT MEANS ALOT MUCH LOVE TO NEXT LEVEL CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 19 2009, 11:16 PM~14824436
> *WE ALWAYS LUV FAT-MAN HE'S GONE BUT NEVER FOGOTTEN. LOS GOD BLESS U FO KEEP-N HIS SPIRIT IN YOU HE'S NOT AGAIN I SAY FORGOTTEN I SEE HIM EVERYTIME I SEE U. THATS FROM MY SPIRIT TO YOURS. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## laid back in a lac

:angel: rip


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 17 2010, 08:49 PM~16645789
> *:angel:
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

FAT MAN IS ONE COOL CAT AND WILL BE MISSED . GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAM BAM USO :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14732390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats some real love right thurrr.  *points up to da heavens* we miss you FatMan. :tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## fatt49

:tears: we will miss you big homie


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

hotwheels said it right very cool person and missed by all of us who knew him


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

FATMAN R.I.P


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

FATMAN R.I.P


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:angel:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

R.I.P FATMAN :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 13 2010, 06:22 PM~16882412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 13 2010, 06:48 PM~16882605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATMAN R.I.P
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 13 2010, 05:48 PM~16882605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATMAN R.I.P
> *


Fat Man had the biggest heart inside and outside of lowriding. i miss you homie!


----------



## BigGT

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 25 2010, 09:05 PM~17003750
> *Fat Man had the biggest heart inside and outside of lowriding. i miss you homie!
> *


we should do something to remember Fat Man as well other lowriders who are resting


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Rest in peace big homie!


----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT :tears:


----------



## ROBLEDO

2 YRS tomorrow. :tears:





.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

2 Members: ROBLEDO, CARLITOS WAY :wave: i see you homie.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 29 2010, 01:24 PM~17033964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!! YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN BIG DOG!!!! 
:angel: FATMAN R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## antlocc93

> [/quote
> HEY :angel: JUST WAS :worship: TO LET YOU KNOW THAT WE MISS FATMAN SO MUCH TELL HIM THAT WE IN THIS WORLD MISS HIM ALOT :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## antlocc93

> FATMAN R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote MAN DO I MISS THAT
> :biggrin: REST FOREVER IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> [/quote
> HEY :angel: JUST WAS :worship: TO LET YOU KNOW THAT WE MISS FATMAN SO MUCH TELL HIM THAT WE IN THIS WORLD MISS HIM ALOT :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> DATS A TRU TRIPLE O G RIGHT THERE!!!!
> RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!! I MISS YOU BROTHER!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TODAY GOT UP EARLY TO VISIT FATMAN AT ROSE HILLS ITS BEEN 2 YEARS :angel: :angel: TOOK SOME PICTURES FOR ALL FATMAN'S FRIENDS TO SEE .


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> TODAY GOT UP EARLY TO VISIT FATMAN AT ROSE HILLS ITS BEEN 2 YEARS :angel: :angel: TOOK SOME PICTURES FOR ALL FATMAN'S FRIENDS TO SEE .


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:27 AM~17044850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you did dat homie! much respect for Fat Man. :tears:


----------



## ROBLEDO

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 30 2010, 12:24 PM~17044814
> *TODAY GOT UP EARLY TO VISIT FATMAN AT ROSE HILLS ITS BEEN 2 YEARS :angel:  :angel:  TOOK  SOME PICTURES FOR ALL FATMAN'S FRIENDS TO SEE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN !!! 2 YEARS ALREADY  I MISS KICKIN IT WITH HIM .
NICE PIC'S BIG DOG , YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME . YOU KNOW
I WOULD HAVE ROLLED WITH YOU .


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 30 2010, 12:27 PM~17044850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN !!!*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17050967
> *DAMN !!! 2 YEARS ALREADY    I MISS KICKIN IT WITH HIM .
> NICE PIC'S BIG DOG , YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME . YOU KNOW
> I WOULD HAVE ROLLED WITH YOU .
> *


THANKS .NEXT TIME I'LL CALL YOU :h5:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 30 2010, 01:25 PM~17044826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MI 71

damn has it been two years seems like yesterday we were kicking it with him paper put it right gone but never forgotten


----------



## lowrrico

Damn..RIP..didnt know bro, but he was a lowrider...so that means he was my brother. R.I.P


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 30 2010, 10:00 PM~17051163
> *THANKS .NEXT TIME I'LL CALL YOU :h5:
> *


*we going to have to drink a beer for him when we kick it .*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 31 2010, 12:40 PM~17055946
> *we going to have to drink a beer for him when we kick it .
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 31 2010, 07:31 AM~17053380
> *damn has it been two years seems like yesterday we were kicking it with him paper put it right gone but never forgotten
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

FATMAN YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN MY BROTHA, MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE AND ONE DAY YOU AND I WILL BE RIDIN SIDE BY SIDE AGAIN. MUCH LUV FROM YOUR ISLANDER BROTHA JOHNNYGUAM


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Apr 1 2010, 11:52 PM~17073362
> *FATMAN YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN MY BROTHA, MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE AND ONE DAY YOU AND I WILL BE RIDIN SIDE BY SIDE AGAIN. MUCH LUV FROM YOUR ISLANDER BROTHA JOHNNYGUAM
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 5 2010, 09:14 PM~17107475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IN LOVING MEMORY FATMAN :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:happysad:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Apr 6 2010, 09:36 AM~17111738
> *IN LOVING MEMORY FATMAN :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 30 2010, 03:24 PM~17044814
> *u kno its real carnalismo when ur still remered years after u pass.</span>an to visit ya spot... :x: :x: :x:*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17221466
> *u kno its real carnalismo when ur still remered years after u pass.an to visit ya spot... :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :yes: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 17 2010, 12:59 PM~17221466
> *u kno its real carnalismo when ur still remered years after u pass.an to visit ya spot... :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


FATMAN WAS THE MAN IN MY BOOK!!!! THE MOST DOWN TO EARTH, REAL MOFO!!! YOU COULD LAFF AND HAVE GROWN FOLKS CONVERSATION, NO DRAMA, NO BS, JUST REAL TALK!!!! I TRULY MISS HIM!!!!!
RIP FATMAN!!!! ALWAYS REMEMBERED, NEVER FORGOTTEN!!! HE TOUCHED MANY LIVES!!!!


----------



## kold187um

:angel:


----------



## peter cruz

May he rest in peace and he is still in our hearts today. May God be with his Family and Car Club God Bless  .


----------



## bigwilllowkey

:angel: RIP :angel: PRAYING FOR THE FAMILY


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 23 2010, 01:52 PM~17282102
> *FATMAN WAS THE MAN IN MY BOOK!!!! THE MOST DOWN TO EARTH, REAL MOFO!!! YOU COULD LAFF AND HAVE GROWN FOLKS CONVERSATION, NO DRAMA, NO BS, JUST REAL TALK!!!! I TRULY MISS HIM!!!!!
> RIP FATMAN!!!! ALWAYS REMEMBERED, NEVER FORGOTTEN!!! HE TOUCHED MANY LIVES!!!!
> *


WELL SAID BIG DOG ...


----------



## ROBLEDO

i took this pic a couple of weeks ago at the wing stop cruise night in da harbor area... it was good to see Darlene bring out da FAT MAN'S big body.


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 27 2010, 09:45 AM~17317333
> *i took this pic a couple of weeks ago at the wing stop cruise night in da harbor area... it was good to see FAT MAN'S big body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
FATMAN RIP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## STKN209

RIP :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 25 2010, 12:53 PM~17599233
> *:angel:
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

:angel: RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!! :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 17 2010, 07:19 PM~17818873
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## shoeone32

* MY ***** FATMAN I USED HANG WIT HIM ON SUNDAYS WHEN I WAS YOUNG HE HAD A 77 79 COUPE DEVILLE IT WAS,NT CUT BUT WHEELS WAS TUCKED CHROME ARMS CLEAN AS SOAP...........MY *****........FATMAN ......BLAZE 1. 4 THA NATION//////////////////////////*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TODAY IS FATMAN'S BIRTHDAY JUST GOT BACK FROM KICKING IT WIT HIM.HERE'S SOME PICTURES.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869522
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE BIG HOMIE !!!*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869522
> *TODAY IS FATMAN'S BIRTHDAY JUST GOT BACK FROM KICKING IT WIT HIM.HERE'S SOME PICTURES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

:angel: ALWAYS REMEMBERED, NEVER FORGOTTEN! RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 14 2010, 03:11 PM~18046551
> *:angel: ALWAYS REMEMBERED, NEVER FORGOTTEN! RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!
> *


 :yes: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jul 16 2010, 08:49 AM~18060428
> *:yes:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


LIKE TREACH SAID BOUT PAC, "WE GUNNA KEEP HIS NAME IN DA STREETS, TILL WE MEET AGAIN, FATMAN RIP!!!! :angel:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 14 2010, 03:11 PM~18046551
> *:angel: ALWAYS REMEMBERED, NEVER FORGOTTEN! RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!
> *


x2...........HE WAS A REAL GOOD HOMIE..........


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 16 2010, 09:24 AM~18060969
> *LIKE TREACH SAID BOUT PAC, "WE GUNNA KEEP HIS NAME IN DA STREETS, TILL WE MEET AGAIN, FATMAN RIP!!!! :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jul 20 2010, 08:12 AM~18091192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THAT RIGHT THERE IS 1 OF THE COOLEST PERSON I HAVE EVER MET .
ALWAYS HUMBLE & I ALWAYS ENJOYED KICKIN IT WITH HIM . HE IS
MISSED BY MANY , BUT NOT FORGOTTEN ...*


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2010, 08:45 PM~18098511
> *THAT RIGHT THERE IS 1 OF THE COOLEST PERSON I HAVE EVER MET .
> ALWAYS HUMBLE & I ALWAYS ENJOYED KICKIN IT WITH HIM . HE IS
> MISSED BY MANY , BUT NOT FORGOTTEN ...
> *


well said. Fat Man will never die in my heart. he still lives within me.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> [/quote
> :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W




----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W




----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Jul 30 2010, 10:47 AM~18185031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE GUNNA KEEP HIS NAME OUT DER TILL THE DAY WE MEET AT THE CROSSROADS!! SAVE ME A SEAT FATMAN RIP!!! ONE LOVE BROTHER!!!


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> RIP FATMAN OUR PRAYERS IS WITH THE FAMILY ~ FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY~ :angel: :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## geerider

_*GLAD SOME OF US GOT TO COME TO THE SERVICE AND SAY OUR GOODBYES. FATMAN ALWAYS SHOWED US LOVE AND WE LOVE HIM RIGHT BACK. REST IN PEACE, MYFORD/FATMAN!!! 
Gee & the rest of the guys of Islanders Car Club...*_


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by geerider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:53 PM~18447176
> *GLAD SOME OF US GOT TO COME TO THE SERVICE AND SAY OUR GOODBYES.  FATMAN ALWAYS SHOWED US LOVE AND WE LOVE HIM RIGHT BACK.  REST IN PEACE, MYFORD/FATMAN!!!
> Gee & the rest of the guys of Islanders Car Club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by geerider_@Aug 30 2010, 08:53 PM~18447176
> *GLAD SOME OF US GOT TO COME TO THE SERVICE AND SAY OUR GOODBYES.  FATMAN ALWAYS SHOWED US LOVE AND WE LOVE HIM RIGHT BACK.  REST IN PEACE, MYFORD/FATMAN!!!
> Gee & the rest of the guys of Islanders Car Club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click save on that last pic.  RIP


----------



## ROBLEDO

2 Members: ROBLEDO, CARLITOS WAY

WEST UP lil homie?


.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 AM~18449174
> *2 Members: ROBLEDO, CARLITOS WAY
> 
> WEST UP lil homie?
> .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:15 AM~17031910
> *2 Members: ROBLEDO, CARLITOS WAY :wave: i see you homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS BLESSED ENOUGH TO HAVE KNOWN FATMAN HE WAS A PERSON WHO JUST CAN NEVER BE REPLACED HE BROUGHT EVERYONE TOGETHER :angel: AWBMAL


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 25 2010, 09:00 PM~18407878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P 2 ALL THE HOMIES IN HEAVEN!!!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Apr 4 2008, 10:43 PM~10340098
> *What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path. I remember the day I met Fat Man (& Big Ed). I was crusing thru elesian park and he stoped me and ask where i got my big body. So I pulled over and we talked. Now at the time he had that silver 80's 2 door Fleetwood. I told him that I picked mine up at a dealership in Long Beach. 5 or 6 months later he went to the same dealership and bought that midnight blue big body. Two days after that Big Ed bought his. My heart goes out to Darlene and his children. You be easy big homie and I'll see ya, when I see ya. I LOVE YOU FAT MAN!!!!
> 
> I dedicate this song to you Fat Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> FATMAN'S big body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> [/quote
> FATMAN R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 20 2010, 10:08 AM~19117352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SONG HOMIE... :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY+Jul 20 2010, 08:12 AM~18091192-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18098511
> *THAT RIGHT THERE IS 1 OF THE COOLEST PERSON I HAVE EVER MET .
> ALWAYS HUMBLE & I ALWAYS ENJOYED KICKIN IT WITH HIM . HE IS
> MISSED BY MANY , BUT NOT FORGOTTEN ...
> *


 :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

JUS LIKE PAPER SAID, THE COOLEST, DOWN TO EARTH, REAL MOFO, U CUD HAVE GROWN FOLK CONVERSATION WIT DA MAN WHO WILL LIVE FOREVER IN OUR HEARTS! I DON'T GO ON LIL MUCH NOW CUZ OF WORK BUT THIS TOPIC WILL ALWAYS B SPECIAL! RIDE IN PARADISE FATMAN! LOVE YOU BROTHER!


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel: GONE WAYYYYYYYY TOO SOON


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> [/quote


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 7 2010, 04:27 PM~19265567
> *:angel: GONE WAYYYYYYYY  TOO SOON
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## lowrider247

RIP!!!!! :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 8 2010, 09:59 PM~19279200
> *:angel:
> *


We remember!!!!!!!! Much love fatman.................


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Dec 8 2010, 11:50 PM~19280485
> *We remember!!!!!!!!  Much love fatman.................
> *


 :yessad: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## pfcc64

*R.I.P*
:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

12-19-2010


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 24 2010, 01:57 PM~19412609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-26-2010
> *


DID YOU POUR HIM A CORONA WHILE YOU WERE THERE ?
:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 24 2010, 04:56 PM~19413704
> *DID YOU POUR HIM A CORONA WHILE YOU WERE THERE ?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: HALF AND I DRANK HALF :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 24 2010, 05:28 PM~19413908
> *:yes: HALF AND I DRANK HALF :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
NEXT TIME HIT ME UP & I'LL GO ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 24 2010, 05:41 PM~19413991
> *:thumbsup:
> NEXT TIME HIT ME UP & I'LL GO ...
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 3 2011, 12:12 AM~19487795
> *:angel:
> *


RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!! U R TRULY MISSED!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel: :tears:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jul 20 2010, 08:12 AM~18091192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CadillacDan

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## ceric8585

dubarry handbags large hobo handbag travelsmith handbags Stores you love, boutiques you just cant live without, where to find great decor items â€“ spill your best shopping secrets here. school handbags for teenagers giudi handbags 
designer purses on sale hidden compartment handbags maggie bags seatbelt handbags cheap coach chanel handbags,purses,dunks sb,air force one,af1,air max1,87,90,gucci,prada,TEEN,woman,formal shoes tr,true religion,crown holder,coogi,ca,ed bayliss handbags girl's designer handbags 
south america handbags accessories springs hottest handbags colors handbags used on the show damages The wholesale handbags are authentic but these replica Gucci Handbags usually launched theabercrombie womenorange global limitedvibram shoesedition, steps on how to sew handbags how to store handbags 
miu miu outlet italy knock off hermes handbags jane handbags Wholesale Suppliers of all types of Handbags, Purses, Kundan Jewelry, Fashion Jewelry and Yesterdays Jewelry for Todays Woman Custom Diamond Rings dooney bourke hearts sac handbags veneto handbags 
rucksack bag coach scrbble handbags large hobo handbag 142010 Chanel Womens Shoes outlet, Chanel Handbags On Sale at Chanel overstock. Woman Shoes, Womens Designer Shoes, Womens Dress Shoes, real louis vuitton handbags affiliates wanted microfiber designer knockoff handbags 
davy preppy handbags rebecca minkoff look alike louis vuitton handbags COCO Chanel,she was such a lengend woman that we will always honour her.Now the name Chanelbecome And the Chanel handbag is popular all over the world! yellow wallet discountinued designer handbags 
marie osmond handbags belladonna oscar leather handbags handbags made of fabric 222005 Kooba handbags are uniquely designed handbags that suit the discriminating tastes of both young and old alike. The Kooba handbag collection handbags designer replica wholesale bohemian handbags 
designer handbags totes shoulder straps for bags demonia handbags Handbags info deals in new fashion ladies handbags collection and cheap discount designers handbags and has several varieties of coach handbags, guess new handbags in austin brighton handbags summers styles 
marcelo mirand handbags talbots handbags bentleys handbags 92009 With still no real end to the recession in sight and disposable incomes lower than they once were, online rental has become hot internet handbags imported from italy bcbg max azria handbags purse 
lilli's shanghai handbags for sale replica clear purses handbags kale handbags 212010 This fabricated the conception of Louis vuitton handbags , a arena reality. filled with elegant styling, but made for todays woman. b b handbags inc handbags style


----------



## ceric8585

dark green handbags pink flamingo handbags handbags from salt lake city Most women are interested in wearing not only designer dresses but also carrying hermes handbags. The downside is that these bally bags can be quite longaberger handbags com lucky penny handbags 
le sac purple zouk handbags j c penny womens handbags miu miu bags 142010 During a of the vehicle, a woman traveling with Fortner said she had been given a bag to conceal. The bag contained charcoal lighter, replica designer handbags in trade chanel totes handbags bags 
puntotres handbags reviews by college students favorite handbags pleather handbags 16, Peter Himmelman - Woman With The Strengh Of 10.000 Men, 4:51 . 15, Chris Farlowe - Handbags And Gladrags, 3:29. 16, Small Faces - Lazy Sunday, 3:04 prima classes handbags hardware for purses 
wholesale fake coach handbags evening handbags discount miu miu sneakers woman fashion handbags made in china - woman fashion handbags factories from china and around the world, woman fashion handbags wholesalers, traders, sam moon handbags attitude handbags by decoded 
celebraties and red patent leather handbags purse or handbag imatation puci print handbags Hamlets Attitude Toward Women , =-PP , mondaynightbrewm/cp/scripts/04/woman-within-coupon-code75 Organizer Handbags , 48790 razorback handbags moulin rouge handbags 
cathy handbags fendi fendi messenger handbag Replica Handbags Online Store For Women: We Have The Most Replica Luxury Louis Vuitton Handbags. susan farber handbags coated handbags 
ann arbor handbags microfiber backpack purse mary frances handbags lime 2008-07-06, 10:33:43 - by: woman butt holes. tgir szwe trlya qayhcbg. 2008-07-06, 11:00:42 - by: young girl butt. jgzrh. 2008-07-06, 13:59:00 - by: handbag jenna kator handbags handbags cosmic dust 
baggallini messenger bag classification of handbags rhinestone wholesale handbags Sharon Chahoud, director of handbag website bagaholicsm, gives us her point of view on just how many handbags a gal needs. louis vuitton handbags authentic loius vuitton handbags 
handbags under 50 alvieri martini handbags stores french handbags imported by us merchants COCO Chanel,she was such a lengend woman that we will always honour her.Now the name Chanelbecome And the Chanel handbag is popular all over the world! perla handbags glenda geis handbags 
marc stella jacobs handbags cheap replica handbags with logo small purses Amazonm: Handbags: What Every Woman Should Know (9780715324950): Stephanie Pedersen: Books. *Someone buys a womans handbag on eBay every 30 seconds chanel no5 handbags summer bags


----------



## ceric8585

abas handbags tapstry handbags pale pink handbags When Anne Hathaway walked into the scenes of the movie â€œThe Devil Wears Prada,â€ all women salivated at the brilliance of the costumes she was wearing, merchandising women's shoe and handbags seatbelt handbags 
prada wholesale handbags drawstring leather handbags handbags of the stars Handbags are not just used to carry things the woman needs. Many women buy their handbags at department stores and boutiques. However, some women prefer canvas and straw handbags international wallet 
designer cross body handbags suppliers of replica handbags in england marc by jacobs handbags Aftershock, a luxury womens clothing brand sells luxury hand-made clothing including; ladies evening wear, designer shoes, handbags and accessories. louis vuitton handbags summer 2008 ginko leaf handbags 
discount distributor wholesale novelty handbags newspaper delivery bags brown leather hobo bag Are you looking for high quality luggage, briefcases, duffel bags, tsa locks, or mens wallets at affordable prices? Then Genesluggagem is the place for red patent leather bag black patent handbags 
findi handbags designer handbags outlets carla mancini handbags 242010 Available in a number of classy colors ranging from red to green and pastels to pinks this trendy bag is an ideal companion for the woman of angelica handbags cloth purses handbags totes 
whoesale handbags western inspired handbags with bling suzan briganti handbags Provide Wholesale Fashion Jewelry, Beach Bags, Wholesaler Handbags, Jewellry Suppliers, Costume Body Jewelry,Handbag Organic, Purses Bag, Wooden Beading white chanel replica handbags discontinued coach handbags 
handmade fabric purses and handbags handbags by jr designer handbags discounted Wholesale handbagsShe was eleven wholesale clothingyears younger Wholesale gold old woman finishing their journey together on cheap wow gold that path. good quality replica handbags nylon duffel bag 
laetitia casta miu miu jimmy choo knock off handbags discount ralph lauren handbags 32010 These shoes are undoubtedly in every fashionable womans wardrobe. A Guide to Select a Perfect Handbag Stylish Womens Watches For leather clutch inspired designer handbags 
artisan crafted drawstring should handbags handbags luggage wholesale clearance burberry handbags Visit Giftsm to find gift ideas in the Handbags ; Briefcases category for Young Women from the best stores on the Web. Our Gift Gurus hand-pick and michael kors rehersal handbags black patent handbags 
biker wallets handbags free shipping and tax kathy tapestry handbags 262009 6 recession-proof handbags under $299 that dont call for a bailout in fashion. knapsack bag pink clutch bags


----------



## ceric8585

philippine paper handbags michele handbags hobo international wallet - usercontentm/?q=:qCiIp2deX9cJ:ewordmagazine/issues/theword.01.01_the-insider-issue woman handbags site:BE&cd=187&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=opera" onmousedown="return clk(thisef,'','','','288','','0CMQCECEwuwE4ZA')">View as HTML</a>handbags and invest in a pair of killer shoes! lliondollarbabes the word from the top tank tops with enough length. Things every woman needs " shop dooney and bourke handbags hello kitty pink ribbon handbags 
designer handbags louis vision purses antique brass rings for handbags prada plastic handbags Amazonm: Handbags: What Every Woman Should Know (9780715324950): Stephanie Pedersen: Books. *Someone buys a womans handbag on eBay every 30 seconds discount ralph lauren handbags white gold handbags 
timmy woods handbags mcfadden handbags loop handbags at tj max Not onlyMarc jacob handbags do you want Marni handbagsothers to like Miu Miu Women Belt. replica wathes, Posted : 04/07/10 08:44 replica wathes handtooled leather handbags lv replica handbags manufactures 
wallet purse with shoulder strap kate moss handbags sigred olsen handbags When Anne Hathaway walked into the scenes of the movie â€œThe Devil Wears Prada,â€ all women salivated at the brilliance of the costumes she was wearing, prada handbags knockoff handbags and ocala 
toni handbags handbags ireland vietnamese handbags 242010 It is very usual to see a woman carrying a handbag. Undeniably, it one of the most vital things to carry, everywhere you go. crocodile wallet collacutt luggage handbags 
tignanello glazed handbags discount miu miu handbags textile handbags 102009 We have been selling nfl jerseys , nba jerseys, womens handbags, nike shoes,online for more than 5 years but it may interest you to know it designer handbags knock louis vuitton louis vuitton handbags knockoffs 
miche handbags corportate office handbags by eileen turner graffeo leather handbags adidas Womens Adilibria Fashion Shoulder Bag by Adidas. $79.99. code: 1607000205012 A woman can never have too many bags so step out in style. inside handbags proverbs thirty one handbags 
bowling bag handbag artwork on handbags guess handbags discounted Replica Handbags Online Store For Women: We Have The Most Replica Luxury Louis Vuitton Handbags. fake handbags for sale original nantucket handbags 
replica designer handbags cheap titanium jewelery how to make fabric handbags prada plastic handbags 232010 Women and fashion both walk together. Women are passionate about latest and stylish shoes, sunglasses, watches and other elite fashion make gameboard handbags comeco handbags 
travel document wallet discount clearance overstocked handbags replica gucci handbags message boards Yareplied casually that a woman like me should have a designer handbag, and I noticed at that time she was carrying a Bally dermis briefcase. shnell designer handbags black patent leather clutch purse


----------



## ceric8585

best messenger bag funky and hot handbags pocketbooks handbags purses shelton 112010 Most people need a little something to lug around their stuff in, whether its backpack purses, a suitcase or a hollowed-out raccoon designer cloth handbags maroon handbags 
cow print bling western handbags ysl rive gauche handbags wholesale drop shipping handbags 92007 Ask Hadley: Why do women carry such bloody great handbags? | buying a designer iPod-holder. Is this too shameful for words? review of mulberry handbags sandra roberts handbags couture 
loubitan handbags vegan leather handbags red clutch bags 292010 Pradas accessories, particularly Prada handbags become essential Lingerie is a term for fashionable and alluring womens undergarments. handbags rudolph purse brahmin handbags shannon 
thin front pocket wallet purses handbags in wallets wholesale marc chantal handbags - /?a=v&q=:M056uhxATQ8J:lspo/belspo/home/publ/pub_ostc/CPgen/rappCP48_en woman handbags site:BE&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjx_Z87MGXtB3HxbOpa68ansmWnEaeeQxL9zTcgCyqlid_n9nDxRV5m0vcaqToahp-Q62R_kYuDTdgLRwDJqtapckNV4v2J__rMOwBxNdGtYI3Pd6TSAEmfKIovmvdUcf33vrdx&sig=AHIEtbS2tWCDRe6s39mWo800aVz8LeNEXg" onmousedown="return clk(thisef,'','','','277','','0CKICEMUBMLABOGQ')">Quick View</a>In Bolivia and Ecuador, women craft producers organisations are creating items in felt (slippers, necklaces, bags, etc.), which are versions pocket handbags vinal handbags with a flat bottom 
slouchy hobo bags replica isabela fiore handbags george carrie handbags With so many people carrying the designer bags, it is no wonder that more and more women are starting to follow the trend. This purse trend with the brand cute wholesale handbags designer handbags chloe 
purses discount handbags north carolina cheap helen welsh handbags louis vuiton designer handbags drop ship Womans wrist watch Shop Watches, Handbags, Wallets, Clothing, Jewelry ; Accessories for Men and Women. Vintage Inspired Watches ; Fashion Since 1984. queen bee handbags dolce and gabbana handbags knock off 
buy coach handbags at outlet prices popular gucci handbags outlet mcallen handbags Louis Vuitton Bags: A Fashion Genre! Among all brands of handbags that are currently available in the market, one brand name that mostly catches womens ultra quality replica handbags lesportsac 
camoflage handbags smith's carriage handbags dooney who designs handbags You can tell a lot about a woman by the contents of her handbag. What you carry in your purse says a great deal about you and your character. leather shoulder handbags cheap leather purse 
3 compartment zippered leather handbags in style handbags best price on fossil handbags 192010 Chanel hobo bags for women is one of the favorite style for women, which with great temperament. Chanel hobo handbag makes you become very tuscan leather handbags wallets affordable designer handbags 
suzie handbags and purses jimmy choo handbags on sale tango handbags Like womens handbags, when it comes to camping caravans, theres a model thats suited to every occasion. If you want to stand out among the crowd on Dutch world's most expensive handbags leather checkbook covers


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by ceric8585_@Feb 9 2011, 12:15 PM~19827574
> *philippine paper handbags michele handbags hobo international wallet - usercontentm/?q=:qCiIp2deX9cJ:ewordmagazine/issues/theword.01.01_the-insider-issue woman handbags site:BE&cd=187&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=opera" onmousedown="return clk(thisef,'','','','288','','0CMQCECEwuwE4ZA')">View as HTML</a>handbags and invest in a pair of killer shoes! lliondollarbabes the word from the top  tank tops with enough length. Things every woman needs " shop dooney and bourke handbags hello kitty pink ribbon handbags
> designer handbags louis vision purses antique brass rings for handbags prada plastic handbags Amazonm: Handbags: What Every Woman Should Know (9780715324950): Stephanie Pedersen: Books.  *Someone buys a womans handbag on eBay every 30 seconds discount ralph lauren handbags white gold handbags
> timmy woods handbags mcfadden handbags loop handbags at tj max Not onlyMarc jacob handbags do you want Marni handbagsothers to like Miu Miu  Women Belt. replica wathes, Posted : 04/07/10 08:44 replica wathes handtooled leather handbags lv replica handbags manufactures
> wallet purse with shoulder strap kate moss handbags sigred olsen handbags When Anne Hathaway walked into the scenes of the movie â€œThe Devil Wears Prada,â€ all women salivated at the brilliance of the costumes she was wearing, prada handbags knockoff handbags and ocala
> toni handbags handbags ireland vietnamese handbags 242010  It is very usual to see a woman carrying a handbag. Undeniably, it one of the most vital things to carry,  everywhere you go. crocodile wallet collacutt luggage handbags
> tignanello glazed handbags discount miu miu handbags textile handbags 102009  We have been selling nfl jerseys , nba jerseys, womens handbags, nike shoes,online for more than 5 years but it may interest you to know it designer handbags knock louis vuitton louis vuitton handbags knockoffs
> miche handbags corportate office handbags by eileen turner graffeo leather handbags adidas Womens Adilibria Fashion Shoulder Bag by  Adidas. $79.99. code: 1607000205012  A woman can never have too many bags so step out in style. inside handbags proverbs thirty one handbags
> bowling bag handbag artwork on handbags guess handbags discounted Replica Handbags Online Store For Women: We Have The Most Replica Luxury Louis Vuitton Handbags. fake handbags for sale original nantucket handbags
> replica designer handbags cheap titanium jewelery how to make fabric handbags prada plastic handbags 232010  Women and fashion both walk together. Women are passionate about latest and stylish shoes, sunglasses, watches and other elite fashion make gameboard handbags comeco handbags
> travel document wallet discount clearance overstocked handbags replica gucci handbags message boards Yareplied casually that a woman like me should have a designer handbag, and I noticed at that time she was carrying a Bally dermis briefcase. shnell designer handbags black patent leather clutch purse
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

never forgotten


----------



## Cheech Marin

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel: :tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## Big Aaron

:tears: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Feb 24 2011, 09:13 PM~19954898
> *:tears:  :angel:
> *


 :yessad: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Big Aaron

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Big Aaron

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :tears:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

MISS THE BIG HOMIE RIDE IN PEACE FAT MAN :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 9 2011, 10:21 PM~20055775
> *MISS THE BIG HOMIE RIDE IN PEACE FAT MAN :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :yessad: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

carlitos way and paper chase .you guys are true homies and brothers didnt know him but r.i.p fatman . to see he had much love shows what kind of man he was.  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 11 2011, 06:01 PM~20070559
> *carlitos way and paper chase .you guys are true homies and brothers didnt know him but r.i.p fatman . to see he had much love shows what kind of man he was.    :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FATMAN WAS A REAL COOL PERSON HE'S GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN. THANKS FOR CHECKING FATMAN'S TOPIC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

from the day i met him he showed mad love he waz a tru rider friend and good man. the one and only fatman see when i get there :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 11 2011, 06:01 PM~20070559
> *carlitos way and paper chase .you guys are true homies and brothers didnt know him but r.i.p fatman . to see he had much love shows what kind of man he was.    :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



*HE WAS 1 OF THE KOOLEST HOMIES OUT THERE . 
ON THE SHAW & OFF THE SHAW THE MAN SHOWED 
EVERY 1 NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT . I MADE 
IT A POINT TO CHILL WITH HIM ANY TIME I SAW 
HIM ON THE SHAW , AT THE PARK , THE DAM OR ANY
& EVERY SPOT IT WAS HAPPENING AT . HE IS MISSED
& WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY FAMILY & MY PRAYERS . THE
MAN HAD A WAY TO MAKE THE DAY SHINE & ALL THOSE
AROUND HIM ALWAY'S HAD A GOOD TIME . 

THANKS FOR COMING TO HIS TOPIC & SHOWING SOME LOVE .*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 12 2011, 03:54 PM~20076346
> *
> HE WAS 1 OF THE KOOLEST HOMIES OUT THERE .
> ON THE SHAW & OFF THE SHAW THE MAN SHOWED
> EVERY 1 NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT . I MADE
> IT A POINT TO CHILL WITH HIM ANY TIME I SAW
> HIM ON THE SHAW , AT THE PARK , THE DAM OR ANY
> & EVERY SPOT IT WAS HAPPENING AT . HE IS MISSED
> & WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY FAMILY & MY PRAYERS . THE
> MAN HAD A WAY TO MAKE THE DAY SHINE & ALL THOSE
> AROUND HIM ALWAY'S HAD A GOOD TIME .
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING TO HIS TOPIC & SHOWING SOME LOVE .
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Apr 4 2008, 10:43 PM~10340098
> *What can you say about a man, who's HEART spoke volumes with everyone he's met. You my friend, my brother, will be missed. I just wish everyone in the lowrider community had your kindness and love that you showed not only to your friends but the strangers that crossed your path. I remember the day I met Fat Man (& Big Ed). I was crusing thru elesian park and he stoped me and ask where i got my big body. So I pulled over and we talked. Now at the time he had that silver 80's 2 door Fleetwood. I told him that I picked mine up at a dealership in Long Beach. 5 or 6 months later he went to the same dealership and bought that midnight blue big body. Two days after that Big Ed bought his. My heart goes out to Darlene and his children. You be easy big homie and I'll see ya, when I see ya. I LOVE YOU FAT MAN!!!!
> 
> I dedicate this song to you Fat Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: MISS THAT MAN


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

THANKS TO ALL THAT HELPS KEEP FATMAN TOPIC ALIVE. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:22 PM~20101179
> *THANKS TO ALL THAT  HELPS KEEP FATMAN  TOPIC LIVE. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 12 2011, 03:54 PM~20076346
> *
> HE WAS 1 OF THE KOOLEST HOMIES OUT THERE .
> ON THE SHAW & OFF THE SHAW THE MAN SHOWED
> EVERY 1 NOTHING BUT LOVE & RESPECT . I MADE
> IT A POINT TO CHILL WITH HIM ANY TIME I SAW
> HIM ON THE SHAW , AT THE PARK , THE DAM OR ANY
> & EVERY SPOT IT WAS HAPPENING AT . HE IS MISSED
> & WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY FAMILY & MY PRAYERS . THE
> MAN HAD A WAY TO MAKE THE DAY SHINE & ALL THOSE
> AROUND HIM ALWAY'S HAD A GOOD TIME .
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING TO HIS TOPIC & SHOWING SOME LOVE .*





> *
> *


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Aaron

:angel:


----------



## mala suerte

RIP


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:rip to tha fatman


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

WHAT CAN I SAY......EVEN IN DEATH FAT MANS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN ON TOP OF THESE PAGES! REST IN PEACE BIG SLIM.


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> [/quote
> :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 82 REGAL

TTT for one cool ass man! R.I.P. FATMAN :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Mar 25 2011, 11:15 AM~20178199
> *TTT for one cool ass man! R.I.P. FATMAN :angel:
> *


 :yes: :tears: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

3-30-08 --3-30-11 3 YEARS OF FATMAN'S PASSING :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 28 2011, 09:04 PM~20205932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-30-08  --3-30-11  3 YEARS OF FATMAN'S PASSING :angel:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: 

IF YOU GOING TOMORROW LET ME KNOW , OR JUST COME BY & PICK ME UP . :biggrin:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 29 2011, 02:01 PM~20211094
> *:angel:
> 
> IF YOU GOING TOMORROW LET ME KNOW , OR JUST COME BY & PICK ME UP . :biggrin:
> *


ILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:tears: :tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Mar 29 2011, 08:21 PM~20214008
> *ILL HIT YOU UP
> *


 :thumbsup: 
:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:tears: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 28 2011, 09:04 PM~20205932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-30-08  --3-30-11   3 YEARS OF FATMAN'S PASSING :angel:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: WISH I COULD OF GONE WITH YOU !!!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## Big Aaron

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> [/quote
> :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## Str8 Klownin

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO BUMP THIS TO THE TOP ON THE ANNIVERSARY OF UR PASSING BRUTHA, BUT JUS KNO , U WILL ALWAYS B REMEMBERED, NEVA FORGOTTEN!!! ME N PAPER WERE JUS TALKIN BOUT DA OL DAYS WHEN WE WUD KIC IT N HAVE GROWN FOLKS CONVERSATION! LOVE YOU FATMAN!!! RIDE IN PEACE BIG BROTHER!!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!!!
:angel: RIP FATMAN :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## grumpy323

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 13 2011, 08:50 PM~20333889
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel: :tears:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

AT 0.38-0.42 :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 2 2011, 07:12 AM~20465137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> AT 0.38-0.42 :biggrin:
> *


WOW I REMEMBER THAT DAY HOMIE I ALWAYS THOUGHT WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT VIDEO RIP FATMAN


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

R.I.P


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Big Aaron

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13

RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CARLITOS WAY, mrtungring6622
:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

GOTTA KEEP THIS ON TOP!!!!! WHAT UP PAPER!!! HOLLA ATCHA BOY!  
FOR THE FATMAN RIDE IN PARADISE BRUTHA!!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

JUST GOT BACK FROM ROSE HILLS


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel::angel::angel: AWBLAM


----------



## MI 71

Seems like yesterday when we would see him at the shows


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Skim

I never met him but from the looks of it and everybodys posts, he must have been one hell of a man and he wont be forgotten no time soon. Im sure he would be happy to know how everybody still thinks of him :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

Skim said:


> I never met him but from the looks of it and everybodys posts, he must have been one hell of a man and he wont be forgotten no time soon. Im sure he would be happy to know how everybody still thinks of him :angel:


HE WAS BRO A VERY GOOD MAN A TRU RIDER WILL ALL WAYS BE MISS RIDE IN PEACE FAT MAN :angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

Skim said:


> I never met him but from the looks of it and everybodys posts, he must have been one hell of a man and he wont be forgotten no time soon. Im sure he would be happy to know how everybody still thinks of him :angel:


 :yessad::thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

TTT fo a TRU RIDER!!!! RIP FATMAN!!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:angel::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TODAY FATMAN WOULD OF BEEN 57:tears::tears::angel::angel:NEVER FORGOTTEN.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

A REAL RIDER REALLY MISSED:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yessad:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel: MISS YOU BIG HOMIE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel: TTT 4 THA HOMIE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:angel::angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :angel::angel:


ALWAYS MISSED AND GONE TOO SOON.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel::tears::angel:


mrtungring6622 said:


> ALWAYS MISSED AND GONE TOO SOON.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yessad::yessad:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

FATMAN.R.I.P:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

CARLITOS WAY said:


> FATMAN.R.I.P:angel:


 X2 :angel: :angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:a los i am gone homie to chitown this weekend for are midwest picnic homie stay up geezy


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :angel:a los i am gone homie to chitown this weekend for are midwest picnic homie stay up geezy


 COO HOMIE BE SAFE.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

ON MY 63 I HAVE IN LOVING MEMORY FATMAN PLATES AND ON MY BIGBODY I HAVE STRICTLY BIGBODIES PLATES:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

CARLITOS WAY said:


> ON MY 63 I HAVE IN LOVING MEMORY FATMAN PLATES AND ON MY BIGBODY I HAVE STRICTLY BIGBODIES PLATES:angel:


:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

RIDE IN PEACE BIG HOMIE :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## Infamous James

Damn sad to lose a member of the community who obviously connected with so many people...RIP :angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TTT :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Skim

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:R.I.P FATMAN:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:R.I.P FATMAN:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yessad::thumbsup:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:MISS THE BIG HOMIE


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :angel:MISS THE BIG HOMIE


YES WE DO.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

rip o gee


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

*RIP *:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## shoeone32

Blaze one for tha nation.......my favorite frase from og fatman.riden in peace..... Tha next one is **** ride on bags...bitches wanna doit to a ***** on fluid.... Peace big homie.....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

shoeone32 said:


> Blaze one for tha nation.......my favorite frase from og fatman.riden in peace..... Tha next one is **** ride on bags...bitches wanna doit to a ***** on fluid.... Peace big homie.....


:rofl::yes: :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

PAPER CHASER said:


> :angel:


:nicoderm::biggrin::wave::angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel::thumbsup:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

shoeone32 said:


> Blaze one for tha nation.......my favorite frase from og fatman.riden in peace..... Tha next one is **** ride on bags...bitches wanna doit to a ***** on fluid.... Peace big homie.....


I for one can vividly remember fatman saying all this stuff brought back memories :tears:


----------



## shoeone32

THat was one of the realest cats to ever grace crenshaw blvd.......from silver c0upe to tha blue bigbody


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :nicoderm::biggrin::wave::angel:



:wave::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## shoeone32

In memory of a og ...r.i.p fatman.......aint nothin but a gangsta party....................................................................


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

shoeone32 said:


> In memory of a og ...r.i.p fatman.......aint nothin but a gangsta party....................................................................


:yes::thumbsup::angel:


----------



## shoeone32

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :yes::thumbsup::angel:


picture perfect ......paint a perfect picture.......


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

shoeone32 said:


> picture perfect ......paint a perfect picture.......











FATMAN'S NEPHEW FREEDY ,ME AND FATMAN AT HIS WEDDING. THIS PICTURE IS IN THE ''REMEMBERING THE LIFE OF FATMAN'' BOOK.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel::tears::angel:


CARLITOS WAY said:


> FATMAN'S NEPHEW FREEDY ,ME AND FATMAN AT HIS WEDDING. THIS PICTURE IS IN THE ''REMEMBERING THE LIFE OF FATMAN'' BOOK.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yessad::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## shoeone32

CARLITOS WAY said:


> FATMAN'S NEPHEW FREEDY ,ME AND FATMAN AT HIS WEDDING. THIS PICTURE IS IN THE ''REMEMBERING THE LIFE OF FATMAN'' BOOK.


sunday just aint the same....with out the big homie.......


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yessad::angel:


shoeone32 said:


> sunday just aint the same....with out the big homie.......


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

RIDE IN PEACE FOR THE FATMAN SEE YOU WHEN I GET THERE:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel::tears::angel:tru rider


CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

T.T.T 4 THA HOMIE MISS YOU BIG HOMIE :angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

You know he up there looking over all his homies can never forget the big homie


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yes::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

":angel:"


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel: AWBMAL


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

IN LOVING MEMORY FATMAN..


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel::thumbsup::angel:


CARLITOS WAY said:


> IN LOVING MEMORY FATMAN..


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :angel::thumbsup::angel:


:h5::angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

JUST GOT BACK FROM ROSEHILLS..​FATMAN R.I.P


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

CARLITOS WAY said:


> JUST GOT BACK FROM ROSEHILLS..​FATMAN R.I.P


HAD THE PLEASURE OF TAKING THIS TRIP WITH YOU LOWES !!FATMAN WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

MCLOVING said:


> HAD THE PLEASURE OF TAKING THIS TRIP WITH YOU LOWES !!FATMAN WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN:angel:


:thumbsup::yessad::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mvaz28

R.I.P:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

RIP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

rip


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

Still missing the big homie


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yes::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TODAY IS THE 4TH YEARS OF FATMAN'S PASSING:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel::angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

THE HOMIE ROBLEDO TOOK THE PICTURE.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## fjc422

Didn't know the man but he must've been solid for you to pay your respects daily. Props to you on being a loyal friend.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

fjc422 said:


> Didn't know the man but he must've been solid for you to pay your respects daily. Props to you on being a loyal friend.


 YES HE WAS THAKNS:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MCLOVING

fjc422 said:


> Didn't know the man but he must've been solid for you to pay your respects daily. Props to you on being a loyal friend.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

PAPER CHASER said:


> :angel::angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :angel::angel::angel:


Glad to see you still bumping this page Bro . I been gone from this 
site for a good minute , & I been trying to get on here when I can
to show my respect for FATMAN & bump his topic . I miss chillin at 
the park & the Shaw with that fool . Still think about Him all the time 
when I see a Big body Cadi .


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

PAPER CHASER said:


> Glad to see you still bumping this page Bro . I been gone from this
> site for a good minute , & I been trying to get on here when I can
> to show my respect for FATMAN & bump his topic . I miss chillin at
> the park & the Shaw with that fool . Still think about Him all the time
> when I see a Big body Cadi .


:yes: GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK ON THE TOPIC FATMAN WAS A GOOD PERSON,HOMIE,FRIEND.FATMAN IS GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN THANKS FOR THE POST I'LL HIT YOU ON A PM DAMM I JUST SEEN THE POST I MISSED IT I SEE IS A COUPLE OF DAY OLD:h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Bail Money

Rip Big Homie


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yes::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## hot wheels

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :angel:


WEST UP PAPER!!!! THIS IS THE ONLY REASON I CHECK LIL ONCE IN A WHILE!!!! RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!! QVO CARLOS!!!!!! WEST UP!!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

hot wheels said:


> WEST UP PAPER!!!! THIS IS THE ONLY REASON I CHECK LIL ONCE IN A WHILE!!!! RIDE IN PEACE FATMAN!!!! QVO CARLOS!!!!!! WEST UP!!!!


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR BUMPIN UP THE TOPIC HOMIE:h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

CARLITOS WAY said:


> FATMAN R.I.P


:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:nicoderm::wave::biggrin:



:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :nicoderm::wave::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:



:wave:

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MUFASA

:tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel::angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

MISS MY DUDE


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yessad::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## 19Sexe3

RIP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## EL Presumido

RIP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel: 
EL PRESUMIDO WUZ UP HOMIE.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## jesseosuna

:angel: RIP

Primero Dios


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622

RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Tenn517

RIP


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN. 5YEARS TODAY HES BEEN GONE R.I.P FATMAN
:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:
 *THAT'S RIGHT BROTHER , HE IS GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN !!!*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

PAPER CHASER said:


> :angel:
> *THAT'S RIGHT BROTHER , HE IS GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN !!!*


:yes::biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT R.I.P.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

DAMM THAT PIC WAS TAKEN BACK IN LATE 2003 EARLY 2004 BEFORE THE NAVY BLUE BIGBODY :thumbsup: THANKS FOR POSTING IT NEEA:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## Frogg

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## notoriouscc

RIDE IN PEACE!


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MCLOVING

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

R.N.P FRM THE BIG TYMERZ C.C FAM TIL WE MEET AGAIN FATMAN


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:yes::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## DenRoc

Deepest condolence's to his family.Gone but not forgotten.:tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

12-25-2013


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

Carlitos u no we no watsup my boy R.N.P FATMAN


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> Carlitos u no we no watsup my boy R.N.P FATMAN


:yes::angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## Frogg

Fatman was cool. He would always find my wife and me at picnics and get us to the front of the food line. Real cool dude. RIP


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## angilena

our club is based out of the midwest..this is our man we use for shirts. He the best in the business. Thanks for all the work bro..pm sen


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## grumpy323

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## Frogg

Word Angelo. RIP Fatman


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## Pardhaan

One of the coolest individual you could have ever known!!! he will definately be missed ride in peace fatman We will doubtlessly miss you Please post up any Funeral game plans or anytype of administrations.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## MI 71

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

?


----------



## PAPER CHASER

👼


----------



## PAPER CHASER

👼


----------

